# Guide spacing help.



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

I am Brand New to Rod Building . Completed 1st rod and Working on second at the moment. Question is What is the most accurate way to determine guide spacing. I am Not very happy with results after static test on casting rod. I even bought the morton Guide chart And so far It has been useless. The guide placement has been the hardest part thus far. I am using cheap blanks and guides just to practice but cant seem to find the recommended spacing for paticular blank. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jason21 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Guide spacing*

Hey Tony! Most blank manufactures have guide spacing charts on their website. I know MHX has one on theirs. Another way to determine guide spacing is to match up your guides with a rod of the same length that you have already. Hope this helps.....


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Tony learn to set your rods up using this method and you'll never have to worry about preset mesurements again.

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/staticguide.html


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Tony learn to set your rods up using this method and you'll never have to worry about preset mesurements again.
> 
> http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/staticguide.html


X2....it may take a little bit to get set up but follow the instructions carefully and you'll see. It's probably the best way to do it. No need for lists and charts. Here's another tutorial that's pretty good. http://anglersresource.net/StaticLoadTutorial.aspx The only thing I would change in this tutorial is to tie your anchor/weight etc. directly to the tiptop. Apply your load to bend the blank to approx. 90 degrees. Then mount the reel you have chosen for this build. Take the line from the reel and run it through your guides all the way through the tiptop. Attach just enough weight to the line from the reel to keep it gently tight in the guides. Remember all the load is on the tiptop and at this point you are only trying to simulate the line path through the guides with the line from the reel. Move your guides up or down the blank to get the best line path as described in the tutorial. It may take a little while, but this is best way to set up your guides. Testing like this will also tell you if you need to add more guides or possibly even delete 1 or 2. You want just enough guides to do the job and no more. This is only one the steps that make a custom rod, custom. After all, isn't that what you want? Good luck


----------



## Tonysend2001 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thank You Everyone. Great information. The illustration clears up alot of concerns I had.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

if working w a blank w no real specs.

spine the blank and mount the butt, reel seat and fore grip that you will be using permanently

add the tip w hot melt

mount a reel w colored heavy mono line, then thread on the stripper and whatever guides you think you will need , then out thru the tip

now you can load the blank w the mono and set the stripper w 1/4 " tape and continue to slide thru w the rest of the guides until they follow the flex and tape mount ea.

mark the blank where they fit and you are good to finish assy.


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

Can you use this porcedure by Tom Kirkman for proper spacing on a fly rod?


JLD


----------

